# Adding a provisional driver - Hibernian deal



## oopsbuddy (13 Jan 2009)

I have been looking into adding my son (just 17) as an additional driver, and as Hibernian offer a reasonably good deal, I wondered if anyone knows of a comparable/better deal?

If you insure with Hibernian, you can add a learner driver for up to 6 months for free(!) provided he/she takes a course of 10 driving lessons (they will throw in an 11th for free) with Hibernian School of Motoring for €380.

My existing insurer (with whom I am very happy) will not insure anyone under 25, others limit cover to over 21, etc.

The Hibernian cover is a bit dearer, mainly cos with UK licences (see previous threads about not changing to Irish licences) we cannot avail of 20% discount for no penalty points. On this point, is this not unconstitutional, or something like that, as ANY European driving licence is meant to be as acceptable in one country as another? This is only a minor point though, perhaps for discussion another day!


----------



## Jimbobp (13 Jan 2009)

Did you try Axa or Quinn direct? Also I know Xs direct are running a pilot scheme where a GPS device is placed in the young drivers car and they offer a large discount for this, not sure if that discount is available for name drivers but its worth a phone call to find out.



www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## Hans (15 Jan 2009)

I have just added my 19 year old son on my insurance with 123.ie we were with Hibernian last year and there was over 300 euro in the differance.


----------



## GA001 (17 Jan 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> I have been looking into adding my son (just 17) as an additional driver, and as Hibernian offer a reasonably good deal, I wondered if anyone knows of a comparable/better deal?
> 
> If you insure with Hibernian, you can add a learner driver for up to 6 months for free(!) provided he/she takes a course of 10 driving lessons (they will throw in an 11th for free) with Hibernian School of Motoring for €380.
> 
> ...


 
Are you willing to cancel your policy and then go set up another one with another company ?

Draft up a few quotes - but are you adding your son to your car so that he can be the main user ? If so then you could / may run into main user issues / non-disclosure so beware.


My existing insurer (with whom I am very happy) will not insure anyone under 25, others limit cover to over 21, etc.

That is actually illegal not to insure anyone under 25 (or to refuse insurance to them due to their age) see Equal Status Act 2000 for more information.

Royal Sun Alliance would know all about that one.

Do you live here ? are you a resident ? Do you avoid having an Irish licence to avoid penalty points ?

It's acceptable for insurance purposes only (an EU - EU Licence), but Hibernian cannot feed into the penalty points system for UK, Irish only - hence why you are not entitled to a discount.


----------



## Westie123 (19 Jan 2009)

Hello,

Another thing to consider is the No Claims Bonus. Our son (who is now 21) has been a named driver on our policy for 3 years, with no claims. This year he is getting his own car and Hibernian have told us that a 3 year no claims bonus discount will be applied to the policy in his own name. I don't know if other companies apply this benefit, but it would be worth asking before you pay the premium!


----------



## ontherun (27 Jan 2009)

I switched to Hibernian last August.  I shopped around for a quote and asked each Insurer if they would insure a 17 year old, as my son was heading for 17.  Most said they wouldn't insure him, some said I had to have a policy with them for one or two years before they would insure him, others just said no.  I didn't keep the details of which Insurers would insure him - Hibernian said they would anyway.  Didn't know about the offer they have running for free Insurance...must get my son to get the finger out and apply for his theory test to take advantage of the offer!


----------



## oopsbuddy (30 Jan 2009)

GA001 said:


> Are you willing to cancel your policy and then go set up another one with another company ?.


 
Yes, I would be if it gave me a better deal.



GA001 said:


> Draft up a few quotes - but are you adding your son to your car so that he can be the main user ? If so then you could / may run into main user issues / non-disclosure so beware..


 
No, I'm simply trying to give him a leg up by helping him to get his licence as soon as possible. It's my car he'll be driving, and only when I let him, and only with me in it, until he passes his test. After that he can come up with a plan for himself.




GA001 said:


> My existing insurer (with whom I am very happy) will not insure anyone under 25, others limit cover to over 21, etc..


 
This is the experience I'm having too when I shop around! 



GA001 said:


> That is actually illegal not to insure anyone under 25 (or to refuse insurance to them due to their age) see Equal Status Act 2000 for more information..



Yes, but they still do it, so I vote with my feet!



GA001 said:


> Royal Sun Alliance would know all about that one.
> 
> Do you live here ? are you a resident ? Do you avoid having an Irish licence to avoid penalty points ?.



Yes, yes and no. I surrendered my Irish licence when I went to live in the UK many years ago (remember the last recession!), and when I came back and went to exchange my (now) UK licence for an Irish one, the kind lady in the Driver Licence Office told me not to, and to keep the UK one because it was perfectly valid until I was 65 (as opposed to renewing every 10 years). And a funny thing about the commonly held idea that you can avoid penalty points by holding a UK licence, is that they actually remain 'pending' until you do eventually obtain an Irish licence, then they are imposed and they stay there until they lapse in the normal way! So the 2 penalty points (which would still give me a 10% discount) I have received since they were introduced (for driving at 58kmph coming into a 50 zone, will hit my licence when I reach 65! But if I had taken them on an Irish licence at the time, they would have nearly expired by now. 



GA001 said:


> It's acceptable for insurance purposes only (an EU - EU Licence), but Hibernian cannot feed into the penalty points system for UK, Irish only - hence why you are not entitled to a discount.



I do understand that their systems cannot recognise any licence number other than an Irish one, but I can't help but think that this excludes many Irish drivers who quite legitimately hold a licence from another EU jurisdiction, and who may have an equally good driving record. The Gardai have my name and address, and my car reg no, and they know I have these 2 penalty points pending! It can't be that hard to marry the two!

However to be fair to Hibernian, I do think this deal for new drivers is a very good one considering the obvious risks, and is a welcome break for parents trying to get a reasonable deal for a learner driver in a notoriously expensive segment of the market.

Thanks to everyone for their views.

Thanks to everyone for their views and comments, and


----------

